# Indian names for mixed race baby



## glaciergirl

Hi, I am British Indian and my OH is white. We have agreed on an Indian Hindu first name, English middle name. What do you think of our suggestions? Many of them will work for me - but do they cross over?! What are your favourites? :flower:

Girls names:
Shyla
Indira
Simran
Naina
Denali

Boys names:
Sachin
Roshan
Rishi


----------



## fairy_gem

My faves are:

Indira....Indira Rose would be beautiful!!

and 

Roshan

x


----------



## nicole_

indira looks like you mis-spelt india to me, 
i quite like shyla


----------



## aliss

Indira + Roshan are very nice.

My friend has a beautiful name... Simmi... I think those are great crossover names. A lot of girls names end in preet or jeet and I think they often shorten it for English people!

Will be interesting to see how your LO looks when she or he is born. My friend is white with blonde hair (like her dad) but her brother has dark skin and black hair (like their mom). Neither looks mixed but looks either completely white or completely East Indian. Genetics are interesting!


----------



## Jody R

I like Denali, Indira and Sachin. :flower:


----------



## kiwimama

My favs from your list are:
Indira (lovely!) and
Roshan


----------



## RubyRainbows

I like Shyla, Indira, & Rishi


----------



## glaciergirl

Thanks you guys, very helpful indeed! Indira Rose is really lovely... I am glad your first thought was not of the former Indian Prime Minister Indira Gandhi, she was a bit of a monster...! I think we are trending towards Indira or Shyla, and perhaps Sachin or Roshan. We are also fascinated to see LO! I am medium brown skinned with light brown eyes and black hair. OH is a strawberry blonde with blue eyes and very fair skin - hoping for a good mix of both!


----------



## mummy3

I love Simran, I know a little girl with that name and she is sooooo cute:thumbup:


----------



## CedarWood

I love Shyla for a girl and think Sachin maybe for a boy. 
None of the boys names really cross over for me as you asked about. 
Tarun and Jay might be good for boys names - both are from Sanskrit.


----------



## birdiex

glaciergirl said:


> I am glad your first thought was not of the former Indian Prime Minister Indira Gandhi, she was a bit of a monster...!

Maybe changing the name slightly to Indra might solve your problem there? We don't know of that prime minister but if you have Indian family that might be their first thought?

I like Indira, Shyla and Roshan, but Roshan does remind me of Rosh Hashannah (Damn you GCSE Religious studies!).

I've always loved Jasmine as an Indian name, like the princess out of Aladdin. I also like Simmi as mentioned before (though it does remind me of the boys name Simian and a small greek island called Simmi (not sure if spelt the name though)).

Sorry for Hi-jacking!


----------



## glaciergirl

We did consider Indra, its a name in the family - but nonetheless could be possible. Its good to hear from others how certain names cross over and others don't - I live in a predominantly white area so I want my LO to be proud to have an Indian identity but not have to constantly correct spelling/pronounciation as I have to with my own name. 

Lol!, I think I am showing my age here, Indira Gandhi was Prime Minister during the 1980's and was notorious for the sending army troops into the Golden Temple - so good tip about not upsetting some family members! Thanks!


----------



## ACmom

Hello!
Love all the names you've chosen. Esp Simran & Indra for girls & Sachin for a boy.

The trend among many of my friends who have ties to India (including myself!) is to name our kids crossover names. Here are a few that I know of:

Boys:
Adin (my 3 yr old son - pronounced like "Aiden")
Jayin
Jayden
Aarin 
Aiyan (like "Ian")
Robin
Dhillon
Rohan
Raj

Girls:
Anjini (my 7 year old daughter is "Anjini Marie" we get so many compliments for it! not really crossover, but no one butchers it!!)
Maya (too many to count!)
Sonia
Anjali
Tina
Tara
Kareena
Monica
Priyanka

My family is full of various mixes, mostly Indian/White. My kids are the only "Indians"! Hubby & I were both born in US, but parents from diff parts of India (mine from South & DH from Punjab). My daughter has typical SI features - big, beautiful eyes, curly, dark hair & medium tone. My son looks 100% Punjabi. My female cousin who's married to a German have kids who look 100% North Indian (strong Indian features w/light /medium tone skin, dark hair & dark eyes) No one can tell they are mixed w/anything. Just beautiful! A female cousin is married to a blond guy & their kids look Italian/Greek. Male cousin married to an Irish/redhead has kids who look Indian. An Indian uncle married to a German woman have kids who are sandy blond but look Indian in the summer. Genetics is just amazing!

All the best!!


----------



## Tigerlily01

I like Shyla and Sachin, although some people may mispronounce Sachin.


----------

